# Open baffle center channel



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Is there any reason I can't have an open baffle center channel? Most (maybe all) OB setups I see don't have them. My second question would be - if not, how do you get a tone matched center? 

I have a friend with a larger HT them me who might be getting some Hawthornes for his 5.1 setup. . . I know OB's can make a great phantom center but my friend won't listen to me when I tell him he might not need a center channel. :rolleyesno:


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

:sarcastic: 

Center channel is the most important speaker in a surround system, i wouldn't suggest any setup without one, regardless of the front l/r imaging. As for an OB center yeah I can see one being made with the MTM ot TM section being OB and the woofers being sealed or OB as well.

~Bobby


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

A few comments:

I see no reason why you can't have an OB center channel.. this assumes you have enough room behind the speaker. The other issue that may come up is the low end -- all things being equal, it's harder for a OB speaker to go low.

I have a different opinion of the center channel than khellandros66 -- I agree that if you have one, it's going to be used the most; however, I think if I had limited funds, I'd probably buy the center channel last -- but it would be IMPERATIVE that it matched the front L/R and that it produced good sound.

JCD


----------



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

Would having a sealed center with the same drivers change the tone too much?


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

So, with absolutely no direct experience in this area, I will say yes, it will change the tone/sound. How much, I don't know. I've seen posts elsewhere that said something to the effect that you can't really judge a driver's sonics in an OB if you're going to put it in a box.

Maybe someone else with some direct experience could chime in, but I think you'd have a MUCH different speaker if you went with either a sealed or ported box as opposed to an OB.

JCD


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Boom, If a guy was going to use a center, I'd highly recommend it be matched to the other mains.
Being an OB HT guy, I've not seen anyone (that I can remember) use a center OB. Darrel Hawthorne will sell drivers by "singles". A fellow on the Hawthorne forum has a mono rig (one driver in his room).
Your buddy can buy three (or five) drivers.



JCD said:


> you can't really judge a driver's sonics in an OB if you're going to put it in a box.


I think the Earths magnet field will reverse if you put an OB specific driver in a box. :yikes: 
Oh, and it'll probably sound bad too. :bigsmile: 

Bob


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I've gone and done it now. I bought another Hawthorne Audio 15" Coaxial for center channel use. Sounds pretty good but is a little thin sounding. I need to make a proper baffle for it.
I've got a pic, but it's horrible. I was lazy at the time sitting at my PC. 










EDIT: By the way, that "thing" dangling above is the Sanyo projector. On my PC was the Hawthorne forum, I was taking the photo for a member who wanted to see how I had the drivers placed.

Bob


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi Jay,
Nope, no clear material between the driver and baffle. The goal was to seperate (as best as possible) the driver from the baffle, hence the gap. I've thought may times about what I can do to eliminate this gap. It can't be good. I've thought about stuffing a thin foam ring between the inner baffle, around the driver but haven't found a siutable material yet. I've not decided if these baffles are going to stay anyway so I'm not sure how much more effort I want to put into them. They turned out slightly goofy looking. A fellow on another forum mentioned that they look like "Kenny" from Southpark. Another forum member took the liberty to Photoshop Kennys image onto my baffles. All in jest, kind of funny at the time, but now all I see when I look at them is an orange Kenny. HA HA

Here's an image that shows the gap a little better:


----------

